# Logan's Life



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Well after a very long day we are so excited to formally welcome our new Golden Boy into our lives.

*Little Green Boy - LOGAN*

We got to the breeders at 11:00 a.m. this morning and met our handsome boy Logan. We had a few names in mind but my husband has loved the name Logan from the start of our search and when we met him we decided that he really looked like a Logan. The theme of the litter is to have something in common with an Emergency and as one of our boys just finished a medical First Responders Course his registered name will be “Sharella’s First Responder”. 

Logan also happened to be the 1st Pup to be born so we feel his registered name suits him well  According to our breeder Logan is quite a lively boy and was first to do many things like climb out of their enclosure.

We instantly fell in love with him and he gave all of us lots of love and kisses. I was very strong until it came time to leave. He was the 3rd puppy out of 10 to leave and as I held him in front of his brothers and sisters to say good bye I did start to shed a few tears.
We had a 3 hour wait until the next ferry so we did find a little park to hang out at for a while. He was so good and he peed and pooped on his training pads the breeder gave us.

We had him in his crate on the ferry and he slept the whole time without fussing. Once we got home our other 2 boys and their wives were here (we have 4 sons) and we just had a great time together hanging out as a family and welcoming Logan into our lives.

We are all very tired and Logan is absolutely pooped after a very long first day but we are so proud of him so far – he is such a good boy and he is just going with the flow –no fussing and using his potty training pads all of the time except for once when we first got home.
He is adorable – we are in love and now off to get some sleep - hopefully! 

I left my good camera up at our cabin so these are taken from IPhone so you can get a glimpse of him.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations!! He is adorable, as is the name Logan! I'm really looking forward to following Logan's life. He is very lucky to have found his home with you.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is gorgeous, as are your sons. I am saying that in a grandmotherly way!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome to the much anticipated Logan. You are going to make your family and the GRF community very Happy. Congratulations he is Gorgeous!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Logan! I love his name and it suits him perfectly. Those photos are beautiful and your new little boy is absolutely gorgeous! I think your sons have already fallen for him  He's going to be loved so much and I can't wait to watch him grow up. I love that he's distantly related to Daisy, Oakley has sent you a very special boy indeed and he will be so proud of you all. Hope that his first night goes well, I'm so happy for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations Logan and family. The pictures are wonderful and brought tears to my eyes. I know what a special day this is for you and your family. I wish all of you love and happiness. Logan - I know you're going to have a wonderful life!!!!
Melakat -I'm so happy your baby is home!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome home Logan, we are so pleased that you are now with your wonderful new family. You are going to have the best life filled with lots of love and special adventures. Golden hugs and kisses sent from me and your Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats, Logan is so adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome little Logan. 
He's beautiful and sounds like a wonderful little guy.

Hope he brings you and your family lots of love and joy and helps your hearts heal. 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures! 
Hope his first night home went well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

Welcome home Logan!
I love his name.
He and your sons are VERY HANDSOME! I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for all of you and I know that Oakley is happy for you, too!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome home sweet Logan, so nice to meet you :yes:.

Your yesterday's arrival brought back so many memories. Love your name, one of my favorites, but will call you baby Loggy for now , that's just what I've said loud when I saw your sweet little face this morning. You are a member now of one great family, wishing you happy and healthy life with them for many, many years. 
And looking forward to read about all mischievous things you will do as it is the easiest way to get into mama's heart, Charlie would tell you that :doh:, make mama busy so she forgets about everything but you . 

Sending many hugs from Charlie and me :smooch:.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome little Logan. What a lucky buy you are to be coming home to such a great family.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

So very happy for you and your family!!! I love the name Logan and the meaning behind it, hope all went well on his first night home.

Please send some puppy breath my way till we pick up Brody in 27 days!

Paula


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome Logan!!! He is adorable, and I love his name...both of them! Hope you all had a good first night at home and lot's of fun today:wavey:.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Have fun with adorable Logan!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable! You will be so happy to have him around.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

HI Logan! Welcome home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

Logan:

Bet you had everyone up early this morning!!
Your FIRST day in your FOREVER Home! 
You will all be so happy together!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome Logan!! We're so happy to have you join the virtual GRF family and look forward to hearing about your adventures with your loving family


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Aaah! He is SO cute! I am so excited for you! Logan is great name and his registered name is awesome as well! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. So cute. Logan and the boys too. A good name for a puppy to grow into. Hope some of you got some sleep. Now onto the great adventure, life with Logan. Yeah!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations, he is adorable.
Welcome Logan!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Logan is so cute! I think his name suits him perfectly. Keep taking pictures!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Logan!!!!! Smooch. Smooch. Smooch.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

*Logan's LUngs*

LOGAN'S LUNGS - Well Logan was so very well behaved yesterday that we wondered if he would ever bark. Well he sure showed us his set of lungs last night during the night. But we were diligent and we did not let him out of the crate and just kept talking to him to reassure him that we were there until he finally passed out. I felt so bad for him being his first night and a long day it was with so much activity. It is difficult to know if he is crying as he has to go potty or crying as he wants out. I guess we will soon be able to figure the 2 out 

We were up with him every couple of hours though but he is very good at going potty outside on his pee pads that were sent home with us from the breeders.

His stools are a little loose and the breeder told us they may get like this if he drinks too much water so we will cut back on this.

He is sleeping right now in the same spot Oakley used to sleep. How sweet is that? Right under Dad's spot on the couch. 

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Now to keep him out of trouble. You forget how they want to sample everything they come into contact with 

Logan wants to thank all of you for the very warm welcome


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> LOGAN'S LUNGS - Well Logan was so very well behaved yesterday that we wondered if he would ever bark. Well he sure showed us his set of lungs last night during the night. But we were diligent and we did not let him out of the crate and just kept talking to him to reassure him that we were there until he finally passed out. I felt so bad for him being his first night and a long day it was with so much activity. It is difficult to know if he is crying as he has to go potty or crying as he wants out. I guess we will soon be able to figure the 2 out
> 
> We were up with him every couple of hours though but he is very good at going potty outside on his pee pads that were sent home with us from the breeders.
> 
> ...


Isn't that something how he's sleeping in Oakley's spot. He is so adorable! The first night they are just getting used to their new home!
I found that true with all of the dogs we've adopted after losing one of our sweeties, they do seem to have the same characteristics, habits! Now you have to puppy proof the house! I have no garbage in any of our bathroom cans, no paper clips, rubberbands anywhere, garbage behind closed kitchen sink doors!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Logan is too cute for words! Congratulations!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That photo is sooo sweet.
I did not have heart to put Charlie in the crate for the first couple days :uhoh:, but then on the fourth day daddy came home and he started crate training...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Logan is beautiful!! Why you want to go & give me Puppy FEVER????? LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say all your boys are lovely. 
And speaking about boys, I have 24 year old girl "free" (to a good home) .

Just kidding...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Logan's first night went well! You'll soon get him into a pattern and you'll figure out if he's barking to go potty, or just to get out of the crate. That's so cute how he slept in Oakley's old spot, it must have made you smile. I'm so happy that this little fluffy angel has come into your lives, he really will help to heal your hearts and bring lots of laughter and smiles into your home  I can't wait for your next update - I think this will definitely be one of my new favourite threads!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

EeeeeEEEee! How exciting! Congratulations on your beautiful little boy! 

Is it possible for you to have your crate next to your bed so you can reach down and comfort him without disturbing your own comfort too much? It is amazing what a little healing touch can do. Sleep is really important, you will need your wits about you


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's so cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been following your other thread and was eagerly awaiting this introduction!! Congratulations on your new addition! He is so handsome . Love the name!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your newest family member. Logan is just the cutest little guy. Have fun watching him grow.


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Logan is very cute.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, congratulations  Logan is a cutie


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like you too got the 'quiet' one of the litter. Should be quiet night two if my experience is anything to go by. Although Murphy let you know when he did not like something, like being left alone in the crate for 10 minutes. Hence howler monkey tag. 

Although you're lucky, I thought you have a son who was going to keep him at night in his room?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Logan is adorable!!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I would say that Logan had a very good day! My son hosted a Superbowl party so he received lots of socialization. 3 Other dogs also visited our home (all vaccinated) and he got along very well with them.

We have had many other family members drop by to meet Logan bearing gifts. He LOVES, LOVES, LOVES his toy Snake. It does not contain stuffing but plastic that crackles when he bites it. He drags it all over the house and pulled it into his crate, out of his crate and everywhere he went  

Logan plays hard and crashes hard and we have been doing some training in between. He is doing very well with potty training and just 1 accident in the house today. We have a large crate in our living room (which he uses during the day - he will just go in when he needs his space) and a small crate beside our bed in the bedroom and the good news is is that my husband took him up to bed about an hour ago and I heard him fussing and then he stopped about 10 minutes later - YAY! Which means I had better get my butt up there to bed and get some sleep too before the next potty call!

We are off to the veterinarian tomorrow for his 1st official once over.

Here are a few pics from today


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Logan is very adorable. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I think he has grown already!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! What a big handsome boy you have!! Glad you had such a great day. Good luck with the first vet visit!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless him, he's so beautiful. It sounds like he's already a very popular little guy and he seems to have settled in already  Hope the first vet visit goes well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Morning Logan and family!, I'm so glad that your first day home went well. Uncle Barnaby says he is so glad you love your toy snake and thinks you should name him Sidney!. Good luck at the vets and we look forward to your next pupdate x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

Precious and beautiful is all I can say!
Nothing cuter than a puppy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan is so adorable, great to hear how well he's doing. 
The last picture is so precious, what a precious face. 

Hope his Vet visit goes well.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness, those are some great pictures. Logan, you keep that snake in line! So happy for you Melakat


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations!! He looks like he's settling in to home


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Logan is so cute! I love that you named him Logan. We also had a Logan and my husband is the one who picked the name as well.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He is just so cute!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Update please!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Logan is just adorable. Enjoy him and keep that camera handy


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations on bringing home your little boy. Logan is adorable and love all the photos. Can't wait to see is journey.


----------



## Juli (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not sure why but tears came to my eyes when I saw the pics of Logan and read your post. Your boy Logan is just precious and I wish you and your family many years of joy and adventures together!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a face! So glad you have him in your life after what seemed like an eternal wait


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

HI All - Oh my this reminds me of when I gave birth to one my our children so very many years ago. No sleep and non stop company coming to visit us bearing gifts. Logan has a mountain of toys now - I will have to take a picture of all of the gifts he has been getting. It's like I have had a Doggy Baby Shower LOL.

We are over the Moon with Logan he is an absolute delight and such a good boy but yet so very much fun. We are overjoyed 

I have to prep for a meeting for 1st thing in the morning but I don't think we are having any more company tomorrow so I will be here with more of an update and pics!

Thanks for checking in on us.  

Pic sent to us today from the breeder. Logan going home with his family.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

What a nice expression on his face, I hope you have many many wonderful years with Logan.

Making me want another one....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful photo!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my I've been away and I just got to see your beautiful boy.
Love love love the name Logan.
Wishing you and your family all the happiness this puppy will bring you.
Will try to keep up on your updates . Have fun !!!
Barbara and Sheldon


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photo, you all look so happy with your new fur baby  I bet you're having so much fun with him. The photos are making me want a golden sibling for Sammy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



Melakat said:


> HI All - Oh my this reminds me of when I gave birth to one my our children so very many years ago. No sleep and non stop company coming to visit us bearing gifts. Logan has a mountain of toys now - I will have to take a picture of all of the gifts he has been getting. It's like I have had a Doggy Baby Shower LOL.
> 
> We are over the Moon with Logan he is an absolute delight and such a good boy but yet so very much fun. We are overjoyed
> 
> ...


What a beautiful photo! Logan will bring you such joy and vice versa!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

So we have been one busy family with our new boy Logan. Yesterday I had a board meeting and DH brought him to meet everyone. He was the top Dog on the Agenda  Then off to our bakery to meet everyone where DH works and we topped the evening off with more drop-in visitors. A family with a 2.5 year and 6 month old so Logan got to meet his first youngsters. He is getting well socialized but today will be a quieter day and my first day home alone with him and trying to get some work done as I work from home.

He is now sleeping in his crate after going to town on a box in my office.

We are enjoying him and my oldest son did take the night shift with him last night so DH and I got a full night's sleep. Potty training is going very well and Puppy Kindy starts Friday night and we are looking forward to that.

He sits for us all of the time and we only reward him with treats some of the time but always with praise. We make him sit and wait nicely before every meal and we are amazed at how well he does this.

So far so good - oh and he gets lots of kisses


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I *LoVe* this thread, so good to see Logan settling into home life. He really hit the jackpot for his forever home.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay, I was hoping for new Logan pics! Oh my, he is the sweetest ever just poking his adorable little face out of the box  I can't handle the cuteness. I wish I lived near you because I would be needing puppy cuddles haha! It sounds like he is doing so well and is getting lots of socialisation done. Oakley has sent you such a special little boy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is so beautiful! Excellent pick Oakley!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a sweetie, so glad he's settling in well!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am really taking the time to cherish the moments with him as I know how quickly he will grow. 

It is so true that getting another Golden boy is very healing. It is like a gift of happiness has been dropped off in our home  

I have noticed similarities to Oakley and very many different things so far as well that Oakley did not do as a pup. I love how he reminds me of our Oaks and yet I know I am falling in love with Logan too. There is no doubt


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It is truly wonderful to hear how much you are enjoying Logan, how he's healing your hearts and how much of Oaks you see in him. I think that's a reminder from Oaks that he's watching over you all. He is happy to see you all happy again. 

Logan is such a beautiful and adorable little guy, please bombard us with all the pictures you want, I love seeing him.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's just adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Logan is a sweetheart, love his pictures and your update. Thank you!


----------



## Bella1234 (Jan 27, 2015)

Logan is beautiful. You have to be so happy!!!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad you guys got a night's sleep. Isn't it fun toting a puppy around to socialize them? All the worlds' their oyster. Have fun working at home tomorrow and watching Logan.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Good grief, how did I overlook this????? I blame snow blindness...

He's so gorgeous that words fail... I am so very very very happy for all of you!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am missing my time on the forum but my little man is keeping us busy.

Logey Bear is an absolute joy and I am trying my best to cherish this time as I know how fast they grow up.

He is doing so well. He has slept with my son the past 2 nights and sleeping for more than 5 hours at a time. His potty training is going well and he is also very good in his crate when I need to get work done.

He likes to get into mischief in my office and has a fetish for cardboard boxes 

He also loves to sleep in the middle of our coffee table of all places. 

Getting another Golden has been the best healer for our family. He is already melting our hearts and we all just love him to bits.

Here are some pics of my handsome boy.

When we picked Logan up from the Breeder she had mentioned that he had some tear stains and that her vet said there was nothing wrong with his eyes and our own vet said the same thing so we will keep an eye on this. Apparently this can be common with pups especially boys for some reason.

Our kids are going up to our cabin this weekend and I look forward to getting back my good camera that I had left there as I suck at taking pics on my Android.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a sweetie! For some unknown reason golden pups love coffee tables!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He's so cute. Who knew coffee tables were comfortable places to sleep? I like his lamb chop toy


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love the one of him flat out under the coffee table! So glad that he is everything you hoped for.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Logan is very cute!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend together, Logan is an absolute sweetheart, hugs and kisses sent from me and Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

How cute. Glad you guys are having fun. What a great idea for dog bed. Smart boy Logan. And just think, no hair on your floor.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Logan is such a little cutie and I am so glad that he's helping to mend all of your broken hearts already, goldens really are the best healers arent they?! He sounds like such a sweetie with a hilarious character and I can't wait to watch him grow up. Love the photo of him sleeping under your table haha! Have a great weekend with your bundle of joy


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

OH my goodness, what a great little face.

I think we all forget what those first few days/weeks are like, hoping Logan settles in quickly for you.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a doll! S9mr goldens can have issues with the ducts that drain their eyes. It goes from the eye into the mouth. If it plugged, is too small, or malformed they can get eye staining. I don't know much about it other than he has a lot of growing to do. Hopefully it works itself out. I thi k generally it is just cosmetic.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh Logie what a sweetie pie you are!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat, Thanks for posting pictures! They are a joy to look at. Logan you are a cutie.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh. My. God. He is SO delicious!! The photo of the coffee table snooze is so funny. Shala used to love the little shelves under my TV table, and Tesia slept on the bottom shelf of a bookshelf when she first came home. They're so funny. I'm so glad to hear he is healing your heart - they are SO good at that, aren't they?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> I am missing my time on the forum but my little man is keeping us busy.
> 
> Logey Bear is an absolute joy and I am trying my best to cherish this time as I know how fast they grow up.
> 
> ...


Your Logan is beyond adorable! Your android is taking beautiful pictures! 
So glad he is helping to heal your heart-I knew he would.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The coffee table pics are really cute. Logan seems very comfy in his new home.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Logan is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

It has been a busy weekend which started off Friday evening at Puppy Kindergarten. Logan was the youngest puppy there but was asked to be the demo dog by the instructor and he did so well. It is so neat to see all of the different breed of pups. We are learning clicker training which is new to us.

Yesterday we went to Starbucks and then onto Costco. I did my shopping while Logan and my husband were swarmed by shoppers wanting to pet the cute golden pup outside. My husband said that Golden Pups are chick magnets 

Logan is sleeping so well in his crate for his naps during the day and at night he sleeps 6 to 7 hours at a time. We couldn't be happier with this cute fella! Logan loves his big stuffed Golden Retriever Teddy and plays with him all of the time and sleeps with him often too!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute! Sounds like a little angel has been sent to your home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> It has been a busy weekend which started off Friday evening at Puppy Kindergarten. Logan was the youngest puppy there but was asked to be the demo dog by the instructor and he did so well. It is so neat to see all of the different breed of pups. We are learning clicker training which is new to us.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Starbucks and then onto Costco. I did my shopping while Logan and my husband were swarmed by shoppers wanting to pet the cute golden pup outside. My husband said that Golden Pups are chick magnets
> 
> Logan is sleeping so well in his crate for his naps during the day and at night he sleeps 6 to 7 hours at a time. We couldn't be happier with this cute fella! Logan loves his big stuffed Golden Retriever Teddy and plays with him all of the time and sleeps with him often too!


I just love the pictures of Logan-he is SO PRECIOUS!! I think that all dogs are chick and men magnets!! I didn't realize you could take pups to training so soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Logan is absolutely perfect, I am so very happy for you x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is ridiculously cute. I'm so glad he is bringing you the happiness you hoped for. It will just keep getting better and better!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> He is ridiculously cute. I'm so glad he is bringing you the happiness you hoped for. It will just keep getting better and better!


Thank you I see that you can say that from experience  A loss of a beloved Golden Girl and now you too have expanded your heart. It is so true Logan is healing our hearts and even though he is getting into everything as all puppies do - our home just seems so full of life


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so pleased to read this thread and watch you fall in love with Logan. It is so hard when we lose our beloved fur babies but they are never forgotten and for many the love we had moves us on to find another. These are precious moments for a lifetime of love. Oakleys love touched many people, not least those here that did not have the opportunity to have a hands on hug with him. Logan is now held with the same esteem, to watch him grow and develop his personality is something I will look forward to.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I just love the pictures of Logan-he is SO PRECIOUS!! I think that all dogs are chick and men magnets!! I didn't realize you could take pups to training so soon.


Hi Karen. Yes this is the same training facility we had taken our Oakley too
many years ago and Puppy Kindy starts at 9 weeks for 6 weeks. Logan was 10 weeks at his first class. I too was concerned and they reassured me that in 16 years of doing business they never have had any issues and there are a number of articles on their web site with respect to this. I also checked with my breeder and she gave me the green light.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Taylorsmum said:


> I am so pleased to read this thread and watch you fall in love with Logan. It is so hard when we lose our beloved fur babies but they are never forgotten and for many the love we had moves us on to find another. These are precious moments for a lifetime of love. Oakleys love touched many people, not least those here that did not have the opportunity to have a hands on hug with him. Logan is now held with the same esteem, to watch him grow and develop his personality is something I will look forward to.


Thank you - your message brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Little Logan just keeps getting cuter with each new picture you post. 
I am so happy for you, he sounds like such a wonderful little guy.

I agree Taylorsmum, your message was very special.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Logan really does get cuter with each photo, he looks so adorable and cuddly! You all must be having so much fun with him and I bet he was the star of puppy class 
So happy for you and I know that your beautiful Oakley will be so proud too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that Logan is doing well, he's too cute for words. I bet he's settled in perfectly now and has already got you all wrapped around his little paws?
Feel free to post as many pics as you like  there's never too many puppy pics! I'm seeing lots of golden puppies recently and it's giving me puppy fever, I really want Sammy to have a little sibling, but I don't think it's happening lol.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

*11 Weeks*

Where to start… it has been a busy week with work and as I work from home my new co-worker in training (potty that is) has kept me on my toes. 



Logan is truly a great co-worker. He is a joy to have in my home office and he makes coffee breaks so much fun and he loves to sleep and rest his head on the legs of my chair so I always have to be very careful every time I move my chair. He also likes to crawl into the tiniest corner of one of my bookshelves and sleep there.. he is a funny, funny Golden Boy. 



More about Logan…. he gets the zoomies in the early evening and just goes wild around our great room which is all hardwood floors. He dashes around the kitchen Island in through the family room around the coffee table and slides into the hallway and sometimes I worry he will hurt himself. He also is a great cuddler when he is calm.
Logan is very good at sitting on demand and looking straight at me will full attention. He sits-stand, down-stand and is getting really good at STAY, GET IT and I am working on LEAVE IT. 



The set-back has been potty training. Logan from Day 1 was using a Potty Pad here as he was 90% trained at the breeders to use these. We take him out very often but if we miss his cue (still trying to figure out what that is) he would go on his potty pad and never anywhere else in the house so it worked well for the first week and a bit.. now that we are on week 2 we decided today to take the potty pads away. I know he does about 5-6 poops a day and I am starting to see when the rhythm of those are. So 5 out of 6 poops happened outside today – YAY but 1 poop and 1 piddle where the potty pads used to be. We do have set of bells hanging at our door to outside so we hope that he will catch on quick and give us some kind of signal. I think I might look at giving him really high treat rewards for outside potty.


My oldest son has been taking him at night…. He really wants to do this so we are letting him J and Logan sleeps well 5 – 7 hours at a time. 2 night this past week he vomited during the night and my son said all that came up was a little twig. He eats everything when we are outside.
It has been raining like crazy here in Vancouver and the forecast is looking bright and sunshiney for the next few days so we are trying to think of a lake or beach we can take him to where there are not many dogs. His last set of shots will not be until early March so we will be selective. I also will take him to some public places tomorrow to get more socialization in. 



Here are some pics of my co-worker Logan. 11 Weeks and growing up too fast.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

*11 Weeks*

Duplicate post


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He looks like he has settled in so well. Such a beautiful puppy. And you are so lucky to have someone to do the night shift! So glad you are enjoying him so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful baby Logan, sending hugs and kisses across x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan is soooooo cute, the new pictures are great. 
It must be so much fun watching him when he has the zoomies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Thank you I see that you can say that from experience  A loss of a beloved Golden Girl and now you too have expanded your heart. It is so true Logan is healing our hearts and even though he is getting into everything as all puppies do - our home just seems so full of life


I agree that it is so wonderful to see you fall in love with Logan. He is beyond precious and Ilearned something new that pups can go to training. I love the picture of Logan with his chin on the rung of your chair-our Samoyed, Gizmo, used to do that, and our Samoyed, Tonka, does it, too!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, you have the cutest co-worker EVER!  I wouldn't get any work at all done if he was in my office, it'd just be puppy playtime all the time! He's such a sweetheart and he's growing up already.

It sounds like he's doing really well with his potty training and a few set backs will be inevitable. Sammy jumps up at the door when he wants to go out, but Daisy would just sit and not make a noise, so it'll take a while to figure out his 'signal'. I love the idea of bells for them to ring to go out. Sammy is obsessed with going in/outside all day and he can't figure out what he wants to do, I bet if we'd got him some bells we'd hear them ringing day and night haha! He's also a nightmare (even now) with thinking that the entire world is edible. I hoped it was a stage he'd grow out of, but even today he's been teasing me with bits of straw hanging out of his mouth lol. Have a great weekend


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow Melakat! It looks like he has grown quite a bit already! Sooo handsome!! I will also be working from home with Rundle, and have no idea how I am going to get anything done! She seems to have energy for days! Tips are welcomed


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too cute. Time for a new bookshelf, looking a little squished. I couldn't figure out how sleeping around the legs of my chairs was comfortable when there was a bed a few feet away. Rosco continued to do that as he got older too. You get used to being careful how you move your chair or where you step if you have to get up. We had some afternoon sun today which was glorious so I would hope you guys get some too. It would be nice if things dried up.
I was at a breeder's house today with 2 - 13 wks old golden pups and I think about 20 golden retrievers. She teaches the command hugs for when they put paws up on you. Very funny getting hugs and kisses (face wash) from these dogs. Very nice rear end action from all, quite funny. I'm positive I would get nothing done if I worked from home.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What an adorable office mate! I too love a cuddly puppy under my chair but not the contortions I have to go through sometimes so as not to disturb her!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow what a week. Can we please slow down the clock just a bit my puppy is growing up so fast.

Logan is 12 weeks old today and we have had him home now for almost 3 weeks. We love him and he has such a wonderful temperament.

It has been a busy week and last weekend we took Logan to meet some horses at a farm that my son's girlfriend works at. We also took him to the beach for the first time and he was in awe of his surroundings. The sand under his feet and he went right into the ocean without hesitation. He loved chasing all of the birds too!

Then he got to meet his half brother who is 2 years old. Same Mom different Dads.

His training is going well and we are all really enjoying Puppy Kindy classes. It is amazing how fast these young pups pick up on training.

I am really busy with my work right now and Logan keeps me company in my home office. He has so many toys but loves to chew on the boxes in my office best  He sleeps a lot in my bookshelf but he is almost too big for it now.

Hope you enjoy the pics of my handsome boy! The 1st pic is at 11 weeks and the last pic is at 12 weeks - he has grown a lot in 1 week.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

SO cute! Thank you for sharing! Logan looks like he's having a blast.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is going to be a stunning dog. So glad you are enjoying him so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such precious photos, Logan is certainly having a wonderful time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> Wow what a week. Can we please slow down the clock just a bit my puppy is growing up so fast.
> 
> Logan is 12 weeks old today and we have had him home now for almost 3 weeks. We love him and he has such a wonderful temperament.
> 
> ...


I love hearing about Logan's adventures. He is so BEAUTIFUL and precious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is growing way too fast.
He's such an adorable little guy, he's going to be a gorgeous Golden boy.

Great pictures, thanks for sharing them with us and your updates.
They're great, love them.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Logan is really really cute! They are so much fun at that age and everything is such an adventure...aw I want another. Logan is going to have a wonderful life with his new family...keep having fun little guy. :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He is such a stinking cutie!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He is beautiful!

I love hearing about all of the things you do with him! He really hit gold with your family as his forever.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Gorgeous pup!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Logan is so sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

What a beautiful boy!!! He is growing so fast .


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Logan, he really is growing up so fast already - he's so precious! He must be having so much fun exploring all these exciting, new things  Have a great weekend.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh!! I love the picture in the bookshelf... that look on his face is like..

"Mom, what happened? I know that I fit in here, but when I put my butt in my head pops out." 

Thanks for sharing, watching puppies grow is so wonderful. Glad Logan is with your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They grow SO fast!! But even though you lose the puppy cuteness, it just keeps getting better and better as they grow and learn. I love the photo with the horse - I miss those days of introducing Shala to new things (and new animals!). The first time she saw a horse walking down the street, she was like, what is THAT?? (Some Toronto police patrol on horseback right downtown where we are). Now, she doesn't even blink an eye when they walk by us.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Logan is just gorgeous!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

We are absolutely enjoying our Logan Man. He is a wonderful Pup and is so good for me during the day while I work. I keep him busy he has to work for his breakfast and lunch via a Kong which keeps him busy and yes I did cave in and buy him a Bully Stick and he is chewing it as I type this and the aroma in my office is just Divine 

We had another beach day at the beginning of the week. We have literally had Spring weather this Winter. Logan is enjoying the water.

He is doing so well at Puppy Kindy classes and it is amazing how well they learn at such a young age.

We have a small cottage on a lake and it is winter there and the lake is frozen over so we have decided to take the 5 hour road trip this weekend and introduce Logan to his 2nd home and life at the lake. It will be interesting to see how he likes the snow and the frozen lake. I will post pictures next week.

Having a puppy definitely is taking time from my time on here but I do check in and post where I can.

I just wanted to share. We have truly fallen for our Logan. 

There are some things that definitely remind us of our Oakley whom I still think of and miss every single day but Logan definitely has his own unique cuteness. These Goldens are all such an absolute joy and oh so stinkin cute!

First pics are from yesterday at 13 weeks and beach pics are Logan at 12 weeks.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh Melakat he is going to be such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

Who wouldn't fall in love with little Logan! He is so precious!!
The men in the photo are very handsome, too!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh his bandana! He's so wonderful  I'm thrilled that he's bringing such joy to all of your lives!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm just catching up on this thread. What a gorgeous little guy you have. Congratulations. You have a couple of handsome boys too. And as Charlie's Mom Forever mentioned, I have a daughter too that's available lol. Have fun with Logan!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm loving watching Logan grow up! And impressed that all your points about him are positive! Does he have a bad bone in his body? My hands and arms look like chewed salami right now!


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

Oakley is such a handsome boy! It looks like you're having a blast with him.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> I'm loving watching Logan grow up! And impressed that all your points about him are positive! Does he have a bad bone in his body? My hands and arms look like chewed salami right now!


Okay I Laughed out Loud when I read this... yes my arms are full of scratches. My boys had some nips on their noses that looked like big zits  He is very mouthy at times 

How is sweet Rundle doing ?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Logan is one handsome little puppy dude..and wow!!! is he every growing fast.
Thanks for sharing his story with us!!!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos of all your boys!. Logan is SO cute x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan is such a doll, what a wonderful little guy he is.
Great to hear how much you are enjoying him, he's going to be a very handsome Golden Boy when he's grown. 

Your sons are very handsome, know you are proud of all your boys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a cutie, love those pictures, all of them.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Logan is so precious! He definitely looks like 'one of the boys' on the photo with your sons  I bet you're having so much fun watching him do all of his puppy craziness. It's so cute when they have a mad play time and then have to nap for about 3 hours to get over it...and then it starts again. Have a great weekend and I can't wait to hear about how Logan gets on at your cabin, I just know he's going to love every second of it!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

13 weeks old already? How did that happen?!?! He is so adorable!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. Yes I love all of my handsome boys  Have a wonderful weekend everyone... we are heading out in the truck at 4:30 a.m. for the 5 hour trek to the lake.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Melakat said:


> Thanks Everyone. Yes I love all of my handsome boys  Have a wonderful weekend everyone... we are heading out in the truck at 4:30 a.m. for the 5 hour trek to the lake.


Have a safe trip and looking forward to next week's update


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He is just so cute! I wish they'd stay puppies a little longer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

I love seeing pics of little Logan!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

*1st Trip to the Lake Place*

Logan loves the Lake Place even though the lake is frozen solid at least until the end of April.

Logan was great on the trip up and the trip home. He slept almost the entire 5 hours and when awake he just sat there calmly. So he is a great traveler so far.

Logan got to experience snow for the first time and the lake had a nice light dusting of snow so we went for walks all around the lake and he was able to run free off leash which he enjoyed so much. See the pic of him below literally flying in the air. I swear he thinks he was born with wings.

By the time we would have our campfire at the end of the day he was so tired and sat calmly in my husbands arms.

We have a lot of trees on our property and I was a bit worried about his fetish for pine cones he constantly had 1 in his mouth.

He never had 1 potty accident the entire 4 days at the cabin. Much easier to train a puppy in a small cabin than a big house.

It was nice to have him there as the cabin was such a big part of our Oakley's life and Oakley loved the cabin so much. 

Logan's training is also going very well and at Puppy Kindy the teacher has commented that he is learning very quickly and I am going to register him in for the next level of training.

Walking on leash is a bit of a challenge especially after he ran so freely up at the lake. 

All in all this boy has made his way into all of our hearts and is definitely helping us heal.

Enjoy Logan's Life at the Lake


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He is really gorgeous and I'm so happy for you and your family.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Logan is such a cute little guy! Definitely looks like he enjoyed himself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Logan is such a good looking little guy.
He's growing before my eyes. 
Great to hear how wonderful he's doing and how he's healing your hearts.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Logan seems like a wonderful dog! So glad everything is going well for you guys. Cute photos at the lake he looks like a big boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Love the picture of him running on the lake! I am totally jealous of your cabin getaway! Looks like an amazing time!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos and Logan already looks so grown up! It sounds like he had a brilliant time and what a good boy he is travelling for that length of time and sleeping through. I'm so happy for you all that he's found his way into your hearts. Oakley will have been beaming down with pride watching Logan at the cabin having fun. He's going to have so many adventures there growing up with his wonderful family  and *yay* he got to go in the snow!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Logan loves the Lake Place even though the lake is frozen solid at least until the end of April.
> ....
> Logan got to experience snow for the first time and the lake had a nice light dusting of snow so we went for walks all around the lake and he was able to run free off leash which he enjoyed so much. See the pic of him below literally flying in the air. I swear he thinks he was born with wings.
> 
> ...


Hi Melakat, Logan certainly is flying .. . he's so adorable, and I particularly love the picture where he is with your husband. so happy to read your update. Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> Logan loves the Lake Place even though the lake is frozen solid at least until the end of April.
> 
> Logan was great on the trip up and the trip home. He slept almost the entire 5 hours and when awake he just sat there calmly. So he is a great traveler so far.
> 
> ...


So glad Logan loves the Lake Place. He is SO CUTE!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that little Mr Logan is doing well and causing lots of puppy mischief


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Hollie. My handsome fella is growing up so fast. He went for his Parvo/Distemper shot and check-up with the vet last week and he checked out all Great except the vet felt we could increase his food as he is a little thin. Logan is loving the extra food 

We have taken him out to the beach again and my husband sure is enjoying training with him. He is learning so very well and can do so many things. His last Puppy Kindy class is Friday and then I think we are going to keep on with the training. We went to a dog show last weekend put on by the Golden Retriever Club and it truly is amazing to see just how much you can teach these dogs - they are so very smart.

I will post pics soon. He has grown so very much!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Which dog show were you guys at? We also went to one last weekend in Cloverdale, Chesters mom did very well so proud of her.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

anastasia said:


> Which dog show were you guys at? We also went to one last weekend in Cloverdale, Chesters mom did very well so proud of her.


Hi we were at Cloverdale as well. Logan's half-brother was going for is CGN and we went to support him. 

Great for Chester's Mom. We were there Sunday late morning / early afternoon.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't remember life every being so busy as it is for me as of late. I work from home managing a couple of associations and things are very busy and then you throw a Golden Puppy and a 16 year old cat who is not doing well and there seems so little time for anything 

Well my Logan boy had a huge growth spurt this past week and he definitely no longer looks like the puppy I brought home already 6 weeks ago now.

He is one bright fellow and my husband and I have spent a lot of time training with him. He is EXCELLENT at heeling. When we say Heel he automatically goes to the heel position on our left side. We are also working at leave it and offering him something in return (get it) to avoid any future resource guarding difficulties and this week really working with him on a loose leash.

We really enjoy Puppy Kindy in that he is learning amongst many distractions. These dogs absorb so much at this age.

I often give him his breakfast in a large Kong which keeps him really busy while I work but he gets really ticked and starts barking when there are only a few pieces left in the Kong and they are more difficult for him to get at.

A couple of photos for you. 1 from the lake 2 weeks ago and 1 recent one I got of him being naughty and jumping up onto the couch. This is a bad habit of his. He loves jumping up onto our couch and we always have to tell him "off" and put him down. This is most likely as my oldest son's fault as when Logan first came to us he would always snuggle with him on the couch - so lots of mixed signals on our bad part 

We are doing well though in the food dept. and all of us in the family have a pact to not feed him anything from our plates. So far so good!

Thanks everyone for checking in. Our hearts continue to heal in the loss of our Oakley. We took Logan to Oakley's favourite park last week and introduced him to the fresh water stream that Oakley used to take a drink from and splash around in. Sweet Memories of him being relived through Logan. Precious gifts these Goldens are.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos, look at those big paws!. So happy for you and your family, Logan is so precious.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Melakat , it is so wonderful to hear how much Logan is helping you heal from the loss of Oakley. He has really changed from the ist. photos you posted of him on gotta day. Did he do okay from his shots? It is very apparent how much he is loved by you and your family 

I work at night and usually don't get home till midnight so my husband has the night duty. When his alarm goes off at 4:30 am Brody is wide awake so that means I am wide awake also :no:. I do take a nap after Brody goes in his crate after lunch just so I don't look like a zombie! I don't put him into the crate much during the day as he is with me in the kitchen which I have a baby gate across the doorway into the living room. In some ways it is like having a 14 pound newborn to watch and care for, but just one look at him and I realize how much I love him and that Tanner is just rolling around on the floor laughing at his new brothers antics from the Rainbow Bridge!


Paula


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

goldenpaws828 said:


> Melakat , it is so wonderful to hear how much Logan is helping you heal from the loss of Oakley. He has really changed from the ist. photos you posted of him on gotta day. Did he do okay from his shots? It is very apparent how much he is loved by you and your family
> 
> I work at night and usually don't get home till midnight so my husband has the night duty. When his alarm goes off at 4:30 am Brody is wide awake so that means I am wide awake also :no:. I do take a nap after Brody goes in his crate after lunch just so I don't look like a zombie! I don't put him into the crate much during the day as he is with me in the kitchen which I have a baby gate across the doorway into the living room. In some ways it is like having a 14 pound newborn to watch and care for, but just one look at him and I realize how much I love him and that Tanner is just rolling around on the floor laughing at his new brothers antics from the Rainbow Bridge!
> 
> ...


So wonderful to hear how Brody is healing your heart as Logan is ours. Interesting my husband is a baker and gets up at 4:00 a.m. Logan is beside our bed on my side in a crate at night and he typically has slept right through my husband getting up. This past week he outgrew his small crate (one of our boys had lent it to us) and in a larger one and now he barks at my husband when he gets up so he takes him out for a potty and then puts him back in his crate and then he sleeps until 6 - 6:30 for me so I am lucky in that he goes back to sleep. It is hard when we are all on different schedules and for the pups too! What time does Brody go to bed at night ? Logan is around 10 or 11.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Hi we were at Cloverdale as well. Logan's half-brother was going for is CGN and we went to support him.
> 
> Great for Chester's Mom. We were there Sunday late morning / early afternoon.


Ah I see, small world. We were only there on Saturday morning but she was there all weekend, added two more titles to her name.

Logan is sure getting big and so cute and by the sounds of it really smart also. Heeling was never a strong point for Chester, still working on it.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

anastasia said:


> Ah I see, small world. We were only there on Saturday morning but she was there all weekend, added two more titles to her name.
> 
> Logan is sure getting big and so cute and by the sounds of it really smart also. Heeling was never a strong point for Chester, still working on it.


Who is Chester's Mom? I was talking to so many Golden parents there. One beautiful girl who is a Grand Champion and her wonderful human Mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan is becoming such a handsome little guy, what a smart boy he is too. 
I love reading your updates.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations and what a doll!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He gets more handsome by the day! By the sounds of it I need to get on watching those videos you sent me about leash walking. Hopefully I can get to it soon, but work has also been keeping me very busy. 
I wouldn't feel too bad about the couch jumping. Rundle seems to love jumping on the couch and bed, and we have never let her up there since she came home. She seems to want to go wherever we/the cat is... Today she nearly knocked my teeth out doing a running and flying jump onto the couch... naughty puppy!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Melakat said:


> A couple of photos for you. 1 from the lake 2 weeks ago and 1 recent one I got of him being naughty and jumping up onto the couch. This is a bad habit of his. He loves jumping up onto our couch and we always have to tell him "off" and put him down. This is most likely as my oldest son's fault as when Logan first came to us he would always snuggle with him on the couch - so lots of mixed signals on our bad part


I love how so many of us take the picture before correcting the bad behavior  :


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw he's grown up SO much already, what a handsome little boy he is. I can't believe you've had him 6 weeks already - the time has flown by! Glad to hear that he's doing well and enjoying puppy class, I bet he's the star of the show. We started off not letting Sammy jump up on the furniture, it lasted a few months until of course he got his own way and now has the choice of where to sit.
Have a great weekend and can't wait for your next update


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Who is Chester's Mom? I was talking to so many Golden parents there. One beautiful girl who is a Grand Champion and her wonderful human Mom.


Caper, this is her K9 Data Page but I think it hasn't been updated in a while 

Pedigree: Tashora Cutsacaper At Goldwest CD, RN, JH,WC


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Any updates on Logan? Would love to see how much he's grown, they grow so fast when they're young!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Pupdate please!.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to your next update of your handsome little guy  I bet he's grown loads already!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon and I are waiting too for your updates.
Hope all is going well


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's so cute! Please post your heeling tips and videos!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All. Thanks for checking in. I have had little time on the forum as of late. My dear Mom has not been well and I have had back to back events with work the last of which was today so I have some down time now  

Logan is doing well and I cannot believe he is already almost 17 weeks old. My husband has been doing tonnes of training with Logan and it shows. We finished puppy Kindy just over a week ago and have signed up for the next level of classes which are a few weeks away. Our breeder who lives on Vancouver Island is coming over with their 5 dogs, 3 of which are entering a Show here locally. Logan's sister will be in the ring for the first time (no awards) and Logan's 1/2 brother and sister will be in the show ring and obedience. As my husband has taken quite an interest in working with Logan - who knows maybe we will go the obedience route with him. We shall see.

He really has been a very good puppy and now that he is potty trained things are getting much easier. He sleeps straight through from about 10 at night until 6'ish in the morning. Walking on leash is the biggest challenge still but he is still a puppy but the training videos do help. Here are a couple of the links. We did receive a lot of literature as well from our instructor and she states: *Loose Leash walking can be really hard to teach and really frustrating!*
Know that you are not alone in your frustration. This is a dance between you and your dog only the dog does not know you are dancing. Both you and your dog have to learn the rhythm and the steps at the same time. Usually at least both parties agree to dance and maybe one of them knows the steps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&feature=share
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZarFGdcj8s&feature=youtu.be

Here are some pics of my handsome fellow. He still loves to hang out on the bottom shelf of our coffee table - silly fella! It is unbelievable how fast time does go by. The puppy breath has left us but we do look forward to each stage of life with Logan.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a handsome boy. Glad he is bringing such joy into your lives.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Melakat, 
I hope your mom is doing better now! 
Boy has Logan every grown, and he is one good lookin fella! I am curious to know what kinds of things your husband is working on with Logan. I feel like Rundle learns faster than I can teach. Though she is still hit or miss on the leash, depending on her energy level, and whether there is another dog around. 
Thanks for the pupdate!! And keep us posted on Logan, especially given your other post on here.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great update. I can't believe that that big handsome puppy is little baby Logan, he's suddenly grown up so fast! It sounds like he's just perfect and he's sleeping better through the night than Sammy does haha, you've definitely got him well trained 

I hope he has fun meeting up with some of his family members. Oakley will be beaming down with pride at how happy Logan has made you all again  he's just perfect.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi Melakat,
> I hope your mom is doing better now!
> Boy has Logan every grown, and he is one good lookin fella! I am curious to know what kinds of things your husband is working on with Logan. I feel like Rundle learns faster than I can teach. Though she is still hit or miss on the leash, depending on her energy level, and whether there is another dog around.
> Thanks for the pupdate!! And keep us posted on Logan, especially given your other post on here.


My Mom will need surgery mid April but she will be okay. She had lung cancer a few years ago but Thank God early staged and this surgery is not related to her lung cancer which I am so grateful for. 

We finished Puppy Kindy and learned the basics there that Rundle is probably also doing and we too felt that we wanted to continue on with training. We have watched a lot of YouTube videos but my husband wanted more and so we bought a few DVD's from the place we took Logan for Puppy Kindy. TNT Products Archive - TNT Kennels
This is the same place that we had taken Oakley. A bit of a trek out to Aldergrove but worth it. Logan is now registered for Graduate Super Dog next month and if we want to pursue competitive obedience we will start that in September. Our kids are all grown up and so we have more time in our lives for this. (I think  We are not sure if we want to go this route but we shall see. Google Janice Gunn. She is a great trainer!

Logan now does the basic sit, down, stand. He can Stay (wait) and when called heels always to our left side. He can wait quite a long time. He also does spins and other tricks my husband has been working with him on  Goldens are so smart and love to please.

So far so good re the staples


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad to hear your Mom is OK. I will have to check out Janice Gunn for some more training ideas. I would love to get Rundle into some obedience classes, but you're right in saying that you need to have the time and $ to commit to it! For now, I will probably have to continue working with her on my own. But, competitive obedience sounds like it could be really fun!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

If you are interested at all There is a Dog Show out in Cloverdale this weekend. The Dog Fanciers of BC and there will be both obedience and show competition. Our breeder will be there with her dogs. It is truly amazing to watch the dogs in obedience and just how smart they are and the relationships built between dog and owner.

It is at the Cloverdale Fairgrounds, 17607 62 Ave, Surrey. Friday - Sunday


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Great update. I can't believe that that big handsome puppy is little baby Logan, he's suddenly grown up so fast! It sounds like he's just perfect and he's sleeping better through the night than Sammy does haha, you've definitely got him well trained
> 
> I hope he has fun meeting up with some of his family members. Oakley will be beaming down with pride at how happy Logan has made you all again  he's just perfect.


Thanks Hollie - we still think about and miss our Oakley Dokley every single day but I know he is happy for us. I cannot wait to see Logan sitting on the dock at the cabin and then I really know that Oakley will be joining in with us there


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the pic of him on hubby's shoulder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*

So sorry your Mom was ill, but glad to hear she is getting better. 

Those pics of Logan are the cutest!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful to hear how well Logan is doing, what a smart little guy he is. 
He's growing so fast, he's going to be a handsome boy. 

Prayers your mom's surgery goes well, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that your Mom is doing okay and wishing you a happy Easter. Looking forward to your next update and I can't wait to see some Logan pics, I bet he's grown up so much already


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I sure wish I had more time to post here and update you with our handsome boy but life has been so very busy with having a puppy and my Mom has also been unwell and going in for surgery next week. She will stay with me post op and so I am sure Logan’s kisses will certainly make her feel better 
Logan has been such a great puppy and he sure is eager to learn. My husband spends time training him everyday. We are considering going into competitive obedience with him. I will have to post pics soon of some of the fun things he is also learning with my DH.
On a fun note Logan loves to get into trouble, steel socks (following in Uncle Barnaby’s footsteps), chew on my coffee and end tables, Logan still loves these tables and can still fit in for his naps. I am not too concerned as I planned on refinishing these tables anyway. 
Yesterday Logan learned how to swim. We have taken him to the ocean on several occasions but never deep enough for swimming. Yesterday we went to a local man made lake and my husband put on his fishing weighters and went out with Logan.
The ice is off at the lake at our cottage and we plan on heading up there with Logan at the end of April so we hope he loves the water which I know most Goldens do.
Logan is fully potty trained, sleeps through the night and has lost several teeth and has many new ones coming in. He is going through that dangly stage and losing his soft puppy fuzz.
I miss my puppy already but at the same time we look forward to the wonderful friend, companion and member of the family that he is becoming.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Logan is absolutely gorgeous, I'm so glad that Barnaby's emails have taught him to be a superb sock stealer in the making!. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your mom that her surgery goes well and that she has a speedy recovery x


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been off the site for awhile and just checking in. All I can say Melakat is OMG I just want to hug Logan! Cute, cute, cute!!! I'm so happy for you and your family. Keep posting pictures and I wish your mom well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So lovely watching him grow up and begin to take his place in your family.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't believe how fast he is growing! What a beautiful boy ...I love the picture in the end table.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Love the new pictures with the socks and him running into the water. So cool that he got to go swimming for the first time! I do hope your Mom is better soon though, and that things can get a little easier for you. I look forward to seeing some of Logan's tricks! 
I am so excited for Rundle to lose her first tooth. But, she too already had a lot of adult fur growing alone her spine. It's true, as much as we will cherish the time with them as puppies... it is exciting to watch them grow and mature into the companion we will have by our side for years to come.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

How quickly they grow in this first puppy phase. Love the look on his face with all the socks. Will keep you mom and her surgery in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> I sure wish I had more time to post here and update you with our handsome boy but life has been so very busy with having a puppy and my Mom has also been unwell and going in for surgery next week. She will stay with me post op and so I am sure Logan’s kisses will certainly make her feel better
> Logan has been such a great puppy and he sure is eager to learn. My husband spends time training him everyday. We are considering going into competitive obedience with him. I will have to post pics soon of some of the fun things he is also learning with my DH.
> On a fun note Logan loves to get into trouble, steel socks (following in Uncle Barnaby’s footsteps), chew on my coffee and end tables, Logan still loves these tables and can still fit in for his naps. I am not too concerned as I planned on refinishing these tables anyway.
> Yesterday Logan learned how to swim. We have taken him to the ocean on several occasions but never deep enough for swimming. Yesterday we went to a local man made lake and my husband put on his fishing weighters and went out with Logan.
> ...


Oh, my God, I can't say CUTE enough!! I love Logan. Praying for your Mom!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Logan, What a big boy you are getting to be! So smart to help out with picking up all those socks. 

Melakat, I love the pictures, and so fun for him to learn to swim with your husband looking after him. I think it's exciting to look into obedience. I hope the surgery with your Mom goes well and that her recovery with you and Logan and your family will be smooth. Hugs. Karen


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Logan you have grown up SO much! I can't believe that the big handsome puppy is your little baby boy, he's such a cutie  It sounds like he's doing really well and is managing to keep you all entertained. Sending best wishes to your Mom too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Logan, you're doing really great with the sock stealing, I think you're almost ready to progress to the next level!. Don't tell your mom, hugs sent from Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Where, oh where has our little Logan gone.....:worthless


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmmm. Emoticons don't come through properly on my phone


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Hmmmm. Emoticons don't come through properly on my phone


Don't worry, it worked - that's one of my favorite ones. (But, the dancing banana is my absolute favorite! LOL!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All. My Mom just had surgery today and I just got home from the hospital. All went well - Thank God. She will come to stay with with me to recover in a few days.

I will give an update with PICS  tomorrow. I need to take some pics  My husband bought a grooming table and some nice feathering scissors / thinning shears and gave him a bit of a trim today and did a pretty good job.

Thanks All! Update coming soon!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad to hear about your Mom is doing well, and looking forward to newly "trimmed" pics!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Hi All. My Mom just had surgery today and I just got home from the hospital. All went well - Thank God. She will come to stay with with me to recover in a few days.
> 
> I will give an update with PICS  tomorrow. I need to take some pics  My husband bought a grooming table and some nice feathering scissors / thinning shears and gave him a bit of a trim today and did a pretty good job.
> 
> Thanks All! Update coming soon!!!


That's great news to hear about your Mother. Sending all positive healing thoughts your way. Take care of yourself too  Looking forward to seeing Logan with his new puppy hair cut.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear your mom is doing well, hoping she has a speedy recovery. Looking forward to seeing Logans latest photos!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear your mom's surgery went well, wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Looking forward to seeing Logan's new pictures.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that your Mom is doing well and looking forward to new Logan pics


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Melakat,
Just thinking of you and your Mom this morning. Hope she is feeling a bit better. I know that often the few days after surgery things a pretty tough. Sending love and hugs. Karen


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My Mom told me to post a pic of me and to tell all of you that she will be here shortly to let you know all about what we have been up to. She has been super busy as my G-Ma had surgery and although recuperating having a bit of a tough time which makes my Mom very busy.

1 thing we did today though is we had to take the beautiful rhododendron and azalea out of our yard and give it to the neighbours. I love to try and eat them all of the time. I think she was sad to see them go.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Logan you are such a good boy helping your mom with the gardening, you look very handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Logan, you have grown up so much! What a gorgeous boy you are and I just love your colouring  It sounds like you have been such a big help to your Mom with the gardening! Can't wait for your next update already.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a cutie petutie!! Totally rocking the sad golden face. Not surprised to hear post-surgery is keeping you busy. But, hope everything is OK. Looks like Logan is holding down the fort for you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so adorable!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My Mom went home today. It has been a very busy 2 weeks for me but she is doing better. I am off on the road bright and early in the morning traveling to an event I am organizing in Kelowna, BC and then I shall meet my Husband and Logan at the Lake for a few days of R&R. I cannot wait to see what he thinks of the lake now that the ice has melted. We will take him out in the canoe, out fishing in our boat, go for some long hikes and campfires and unwind.

Between my Mom and work I have never been so busy and I have so very much to catch up on here. I hope that everything is good with all of you and your fur babies. 

I shall be back with Logan's Life at the Lake 

We just cannot give our Golden Boy enough kisses.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness, he's cute. So's the puppy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw what a beautiful photo, they definitely love each other very much  so cute!
Have a great time at the lake and can't wait to see pics of his adventures in the canoe.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad your Mom is well and things can return to normal for you! 
Boy is Logan ever strong and gorgeous!! 
Can't wait to see photos from your trip to the lake!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear your mom is doing well.

Enjoy your trip to the lake, sounds like it will be lots of fun.
Looking forward to seeing pictures of Logan's adventures there.
He's getting so big, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> My Mom went home today. It has been a very busy 2 weeks for me but she is doing better. I am off on the road bright and early in the morning traveling to an event I am organizing in Kelowna, BC and then I shall meet my Husband and Logan at the Lake for a few days of R&R. I cannot wait to see what he thinks of the lake now that the ice has melted. We will take him out in the canoe, out fishing in our boat, go for some long hikes and campfires and unwind.
> 
> Between my Mom and work I have never been so busy and I have so very much to catch up on here. I hope that everything is good with all of you and your fur babies.
> 
> ...


What adorable pictures of Logan.:wavey::wavey: Hope you all have a great time at the Lake!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Logan is doing so amazing and now almost 6 months old. We snuck up to the lake for a few days and he now knows how to swim. He loves to try and catch the ducks and squirrels.

He is a major tail wagger. Whenever he greets someone he literally is doing the twist with his hips and his tail just sweeps back and forth - it is quite funny. He is in his 3rd set of puppy classes and doing well as my husband is thinking of eventually doing competitive obedience with him. He is calm and very sweet natured. He truly is a very good puppy.

It has been a challenging time for me though. 1 month post op my Mom's pain has become quite severe. We had her in emergency recently as she has very bad lower back pain and now she has little appetite and is nauseated. Turns out this pain she has been having in her lower back is not related to her recent surgery and now that that condition has healed the docs are investigating what is causing her pain. 4 years ago she had a very rare form of lung cancer although it was caught in its early stages. Her right upper lobe was removed and protocol was no chemo or radiation for that stage. It was however a very rare and aggressive form. I am worried and praying that this terrible lower back pain and nausea is not the dreaded C coming back. I watched my Father die of Cancer when I was younger and it haunted me. I am trying hard to be optimistic but it is challenging.

My brother took my Mom for a few days and my husband, 2 of our 4 boys and Logan and I headed to the lake to have some down time and we had lots of fun.

Logan loves the canoe rides as well. Here are a few pictures of my handsome boy. My breeder thinks he looks a little on the thin side (referring to picture on the dock). He is on 3 cups of Acana per day. No longer on puppy food. Scale broke though so I do not know how much he weighs. I will have to go by another one soon.

PS: We have had lots of visitors to our Oakley birdhouse. This time a woodpecker was hanging out.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oops this is the pic the breeder thought he looked a bit thin but she said it may be the shadows.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely to have your update on your gorgeous boy. Hard to believe he is six months already. Great picture of him in the boat with your husband. Glad that you have been able to have some down time during this difficult time with your mum. Hopefully you will have good news there.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy you have there, he looks like a total sweet heart Look at how nicely he is sitting in that boat too! 

Our pups at that funny age where they can look lanky overnight and being wet can make them look really thin. We have just increased Lexi's food by a little. It is one of the rare times in their lives when being a little chunky is ok.

I wish you all the very best with your Mum. It is hard to see them in so much pain  I hope that she turns a corner asap!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Handsome as ever, and not too thin at all! I think he looks in great condition!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Logan looks absolutely stunning! Prayers and positive thoughts sent to your mom.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Really a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Logan is beautiful. I don't think he is thin at all. Prayers to your mom.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great photos! Boy is the fur on this tail getting long. And he is just so handsome and smart! 
I also love the bird house for Oakley. What a wonderful tribute! 
As per your Mom, I am so sorry to hear she is pain. It never seems fair that someone should have to suffer. Hopefully they are able to resolve her pain ASAP, and its nothing to serious. Keep us posted. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos, I can't believe that he's almost 6 months old. I don't think he looks too thin at all, around 6 months they're always at that awkward and lanky stage where they've still got lots of filling out to do  Even fully grown Sammy is quite a lean boy and not half as chunky as Daisy was.

It must be lovely for you to be able to take him to the lake with you and Oakley will be beaming down from rainbow bridge to see you all happy again. I just love his birdbox too, it's lovely.

Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts for your Mom and hope that all turns out okay. Wishing you a nice, relaxing weekend.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

He's beautiful, growing up to be quite the young man. We worry too fat, too thin, he looks just right to me. Wet dogs always look thinner. At this age weight versus growth spurts they never look the same two days in a row.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I love the photo of him on the couch he looks so cute I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan is becoming a very handsome boy. I think he looks great, not thin at all. 

Glad you and your family were able to get up to the lake for some R & R. 

So sorry to hear about your mom, my thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Logan looks great, not too thin at all. Hope your Mom's pain gets sorted out and it's nothing serious. Sounds like she's got a great family.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Just catching up . I can't believe how much Logan has grown. 
He's bringing such joy to all of you.
Hoping your mom's condition improves.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Where does the time go ? Our Logan is 6 months old now and I just love falling in love with him. The longer you have these precious goldens you fall in love with their unique characteristics. For example, when our Logan greets anyone his tail wags so hard and his hips move back and forth that you can actually here the song "come on baby, let's do the twist" it is so funny! He always has to go and grab something to have in his mouth while doing this, i.e. a toy, ball, sock - 

My Mom continues to be in chronic pain and on morphine and my life has never been so busy taking her to the hospital for tests and trying to keep on top of my business and of course having our little Logan. The good news is it is not a recurrence of her lung cancer. 

My husband and I decided to head up to our cabin with Logan last weekend for 4 days and we had such a wonderful time. Beautiful sunshine and the lake is now warm enough to swim in. 

Logan has finished his 3rd set of obedience classes and we will take a break now until September.

Here are some picture of our Logan who is super confidant now at swimming and he thinks he is a duck as he swims so fast and flys off of the dock trying to catch ducks when they land near our dock and tease him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Precious Logan - he is so handsome!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

he is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

The lake photos are great. He's adorable. So sorry about your mom.


----------



## Lilly15 (Jun 4, 2015)

Omg super cute!!! How old?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Great Photos 
It's so hard when our parents are ill. 
xxoo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan's gotten so big and he's so adorable......... 

Great pictures, looks like he was having a blast.
The lake is so beautiful, I know you all really enjoy being there.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos, he's so gorgeous!.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Once again I am a bit late to this and all the adjectives have been used up!! Stunning photos and beautiful Logan giving you so much joy. Hopefully the doctors can come up with a solution to your mum's pain. Great that you were able to take this break.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Melekat! 
Great to hear from you and so glad to have an update on your Mom and Logan! 
He gets more handsome by the day. It seems he and Rundle must be distantly related because she gives us the exact same song and dance when greeting us, down to the toy grab and bum wiggle. Although she also sings too (whines with excitement). 
I am really sorry to hear that your Mom is pain, but glad also to hear that it is not a recurrence of her lung cancer. I hope they can figure out the cause, or at least find a way to manage her pain ASAP. 
That's great about Logan's obedience classes, but by these pictures he looks like quite the dock diver. Perhaps you should have called him Jack, as in, Jack of all trades  
You lead a beautiful life taking care of everyone around you. Don't forget yourself though  Sounds like you and your DH earned some well deserved R&R.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. Lilly15 he is 6 months old in these pictures.

So sweet that Rundle is also so vocal I bet you are completely in love with her now too  

Getting another Golden after the loss of our Oakley was absolutely hands down the best decision to have made. It is so very true that you do not replace a dog that you loved so much but you just open your heart up to love again.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Melakat said:


> Getting another Golden after the loss of our Oakley was absolutely hands down the best decision to have made. It is so very true that you do not replace a dog that you loved so much but you just open your heart up to love again.


So happy to see this and you're so right, we felt exactly the same way after we decided to get Sammy after losing Daisy. It looks like Logan is having a fantastic life and it's great to see him swimming and enjoying himself at the lake, Oakley will be beaming down with pride 

Sending best wishes to your Mom, it must be really tough for you all.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Logan sure is handsome!!! Glad you're having such a good time with him, so sorry about your mother praying for you.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Boy am I bad not posting about my handsome Logan in such a long time. We have spent a lot of time at our cabin on the lake this Summer and I have no internet there - on purpose .

We had 1 incident this Summer where Logan ate a peach pitt and as it was after hours I took him the emergency doctor where they gave him an injection and he vomited it up and the doc sat me down and advised me to get insurance as he tried to eat it again right away. Luckily I do have insurance and so that visit only cost me 20% of the Bill. He does like to eat anything and everything. She said it was a pretty big pitt and he may not have passed it on his own. Other than that he is such a wonderful boy with a great temperament. I am so glad that he is in our lives and brings so much love and joy to each family member. Hands down it was the best decision to fall in love again with another Golden.

Here are some pics of Logan at our cabin. As soon as we go near our kayak or canoe he jumps either in them or now that he is too big for the kayak he stands on it with such great balance it amazes me.

My Mom is still very unwell and I have been back and forth from the cabin to her place to care for her. She goes in for spinal surgery in a couple of weeks where they will biopsy a lesion on her spine (I hope it is not the dreaded lung cancer returning). She is in tremendous pain and I am worried. So if you believe in prayer please pray for ``Lorna`` Thank You


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Handsome Logan! I will keep your mom in my prayers!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow can't believe how much Logan has grown! Glad you are having a good summer at the lake with him, I bet he is loving it. Will be praying for your mom, so sad to hear that she is in pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, Logan is such a handsome boy. 
I know you and your family are really enjoying your time at the cabin and lake. It looks really beautiful and so very peaceful. 

I'm sorry to hear your mom is in so much pain, my thoughts and prayers for your mom Lorna and to you all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So lovely to hear from you, I think Logan definitely takes after his Uncle Barnaby in the eating anything dept!. Great photos, looks like you've all had a great time. Keeping your mom in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my what a handsome young man Logan is. How lovely to hear that he has helped you heal and that you and your family are in golden love once again.

I am sorry to hear about your mum, positive thoughts from across the pond.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great to see Logan's thread pop up and see the awesome pictures of your boy(s) ha ha. Logan has grown so much! Looks like a great summer. Will be thinking about your mum and hoping for a good outcome and that she can be pain free.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Logan has grown so much. Such a handsome boy!! And with amazing balance!! I too am sorry to hear your Mom is not well and will keep her in my thoughts. All the best to you and your family and look forward to your next post. Enjoy your cabin while you can!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't believe how much baby Logan has grown! Wow, what a beautiful boy he is. It looks like he's had a fantastic summer at the lake with you all. Thinking of your Mom and hope that things start to improve for her.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Logan looks great, so talented to be on that boat, he just wants to be with your boys. Grown so much. Sending prayers for your mom, Lorna.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Well our dear Logan is truly a wonderful puppy. We are now taking Rally classes and he does so well and he is so calm and everyone just thinks he is so handsome and smart and "where did you get him". But on the other hand he is a little devil and sure gets into a bit more mischief than our last Golden.

A couple of weeks ago I was in my office at home and could hear him vomiting and what came out looked like a large solid brown poop. I was like "what the ___" and so I got a towel to pick it up and it was pretty light. It was an entire white sock (gone brown) all crunched up as if waiting to travel down the intestines. Oh MY thank goodness he brought it up. For the life of me I cannot understand why he would enjoy eating a sock? So I gave the entire family a lecture about being diligent about not leaving anything for him to get into on the floor.

Logan also has a limp. This just started 2 days ago and we cannot recollect an incident where he may have hurt himself although he runs and plays very hard. We are off to the vets tomorrow. I sure do not like seeing him limping about - he can still put weight on it but I am worried.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logan*



Melakat said:


> Well our dear Logan is truly a wonderful puppy. We are now taking Rally classes and he does so well and he is so calm and everyone just thinks he is so handsome and smart and "where did you get him". But on the other hand he is a little devil and sure gets into a bit more mischief than our last Golden.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was in my office at home and could hear him vomiting and what came out looked like a large solid brown poop. I was like "what the ___" and so I got a towel to pick it up and it was pretty light. It was an entire white sock (gone brown) all crunched up as if waiting to travel down the intestines. Oh MY thank goodness he brought it up. For the life of me I cannot understand why he would enjoy eating a sock? So I gave the entire family a lecture about being diligent about not leaving anything for him to get into on the floor.
> 
> Logan also has a limp. This just started 2 days ago and we cannot recollect an incident where he may have hurt himself although he runs and plays very hard. We are off to the vets tomorrow. I sure do not like seeing him limping about - he can still put weight on it but I am worried.


Logan really has grown-he is so handsome. We are diligent about putting all of our laundry in the hamper with a lid, because Tucker and Tonka would definitely do what Logan did. So glad everything is o.k. Glad you are having the vet check out the limp.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a handsome boy Logan has become. 

I hope his limp is temporary and nothing serious.


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

congrats on your new puppy, Logan... I love the name!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness is he ever handsome! Thinking of you today with the vet visit and hope all is ok!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He is beautiful! Awesome that he is doing so well in rally. I'm glad to hear that the sock did not cause any more trouble than it did. I hope the limp also resolves itself ASAP. Thinking of you guys, keep us posted


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

You seem to have the knack of bringing up handsome young men in your house, both the four legged and two legged variety!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy he has grown into. You were so lucky that he vomited the sock back up before it caused a blockage. Sammy did something very similar when he was little with a facial wipe and it was so scary when I saw what it was. These mischievous goldens really do worry us dont they! Hope that he gets on okay at the vets tomorrow and that the limp is nothing too serious.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He is just gorgeous!! Glad those classes are all going so well!

The only way I knew that Cooper ate a pair of underwear was because he threw it up. Puppies are just a mess but so cute!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely to hear from you Melakat and see photo of your handsome devil! A friend of mine's labradoodle developed a limp at about the same age. Weeks later and after several hundred dollars worth of tests it was diagnosed by the vet as a "mystery" and vanished. Hopefully Logan's will be the same but cheaper! Let us know how he goes.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you to all of my Golden Retriever Forum friends 

Yes always such a worry when you love them so much. I have a gut feeling it is not a break or anything too serious. We see the doc in a few hours now.

One thing that is so cute about Logan is that when my husband leaves for work at 4:00 a.m. (he is a baker) Logan is very quick to jump up on the bed and he snuggles in with me. He is such a cuddly boy and brings so much to joy to our lives.

I cannot believe that in just a few days it will be the 1 year Anniversary of losing our Oakley boy. The sun is shining and the leaves are turning various shades of yellow, gold and red and it reminds me of this very time last year when our hearts were broken. How I miss him in our lives but yet we were blessed with another Golden boy who we also love and adore.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Melakat said:


> Thank you to all of my Golden Retriever Forum friends
> 
> Yes always such a worry when you love them so much. I have a gut feeling it is not a break or anything too serious. We see the doc in a few hours now.
> 
> ...


Hope Logan's vet visit checks out OK, It's sweet that he is such a cuddle- bug. It's hard to believe that a year has gone by.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Logan has a gorgeous face! So happy to hear rally is going well for him. That's my favorite. 
Praying for the limp to improve.. keep us posted


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow does time every fly when you are having fun and it is fun, fun, fun we are having with Logan. Logan is 16 months old and has brought our family so much joy. We think about our Oakley still and we are glad that Logan and Oakley are so very different and unique.

Logan loves to love. Logan the Loverboy he is and my husband and I can never just have a kiss as it always has to be shared with Logan. It is so cute how he just dives in between my hubby and I. Whenever his big brothers come home from work they just plant themselves on the ground and await all of the hugs and Logan kisses.

We have been doing novice obedience and rally classes with Logan as well. I just purchased the rally signs so I hope that I can get this boy a Title one day. Now that my boys are in their 20's I enjoy having the time to spend with a dog in obedience training.

Logan also is a very healthy boy and seems to have outgrown his limp and pano issues.

Thanks for checking in and here are some pics.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well Logan is quite the looker. So glad that you are enjoying him so much. And great to have your update.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh your Logan reminds me so much of our RB boy, Logan. Love that "Golden smile" in the first picture.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww what a good boy! He's beautiful!! So glad to hear he and you are doing well


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear from you, Logan is looking wonderful, so handsome. I'm so glad he's continuing to make you laugh and smile, and of course heal your heart after the loss of precious Oakley, please on hugs and a few treats from me!.


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

so cute. Congratulations on Logan!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a nice update - I've always been a fan of your boy and he has matured into quite a handsome young man!


----------

